# [SRC][TUT] Modified Wallpaper App



## junkdruggler (Jun 14, 2011)

When I first wanted to build a wallpaper app i couldn't really find any help.. i also hand no coding experience.. i eventually just built from cm source.. why not right? Well with the help of others i believe we have come together to build a better app.. here is where i thank @jsinlegacy for the header and @klinster for the weblink.. Inside the source provided is a new xml named id.xml.. the wallpaper chooser.xml has been modified also.. these2 edits will give you the banner at the bottom.. if you move the header stuff at the bottom of wallpaper chooser to the top of the page it will move the banner above everything..
The manifest has been edited to allow internet permission.. check it out.. and the wallpaper.java has been edited .. this is where the url link is to be changed..
I have provided the source code you can build from it or just go get the cm source code and add our edits.. just credit us (a link to here would be nice) and don't remove the readme crediting klinster from the .java

http://bit.ly/qqaO8Y


----------

